# Teamspeak2 auf Server ohne Root/SSH



## ZorroZ (29. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
gerade mal vorne weg: Ich fand das Thema ist hier ab besten aufgehoben. Falls ich mich täuschte, bitte verschieben. Aber nun zu meinem Problem 

Ich möchte eigentlich auf meinem Linux-Server einen Teamspeak2-Server einrichten. Dies sollte nicht weiter ein Problem darstellen, nun ist es aber so, dass ich keinen vollen Root-Zugriff auf diese Maschine habe. Ich habe meine Gedanken aber noch nicht gänzlich verworfen, denn ich dachte mir, vielleicht gibt es eine Art CGI-Script, welches man per FTP auf den Server laden und dann auch so installieren/starten kann.

Gibt es etwas in dieser Art oder muss ich einen, auf Teamspeak ausgerichteten Server mieten?

Gruss und vielen Dank


----------



## Caliterra (1. April 2006)

Also ne Console wäre schon net schlecht.
Was für ein Server ist denn das? Ist das Dein Server? Wieso hast Du keine Root Rechte. Was erledigt der Server im Moment für Aufgaben? Hast Räumlichen Zugang?


----------



## lightro (22. April 2006)

Hi ich habe das selbe problem ich habe keine voll kontrolle auf meinem externen linux server würde es auch anders gehen den TS zu starten ohne ssh?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. April 2006)

Hi, willkommen bei tutorials.de.

Bitte lies Dir mal kurz den Post von Caliterra durch und beantworte die dort gestellten Fragen. Dann kann man Dir vielleicht etwas besser helfen.

Weiterhin moechte ich Dich darauf hinweisen, dass wir hier auch auf korrekte Schreibweise, inklusive der Gross- und Kleinschreibung, Wert legen.


----------



## Caliterra (22. April 2006)

Apropro, ein Teamspeak2 Server benötigt keine root-Rechte zum starten. Man kann ihn ganz normal über das eigene Benutzerkonto starten.


----------



## ZorroZ (22. April 2006)

Was verstehst du unter "Benutzerkonto"?

Was ich möchte, siehe erster Beitrag, ist folgendes:
- Teamspeak Server per FTP auf meinen Linux-Server laden
- Über eine ganz normale URI den Server zum Laufen bringen.
- Administration über das Web-Interface von TS

Aber dies ist offensichtlich ohne Root-Zugriffe nicht möglich.


----------



## DonMarkeZ (22. April 2006)

Hi,
kennst du dich mit SSH aus ? Wenn ja bist du klar im Vorteil ! Was Caliterra meint ist ein Benutzerkonto für den Rechner, dass is so ähnlich wie bei WinXP mit mehreren Benutzerkonten, wo einer Administrator ist und die anderen halt nicht. So in etwa kann man sich das vorstellen.
Kommen wir zum TS2 Server. Also meines Wissens nach benötigt man keine root Rechte für einen TS2, da ich für meinen auch keine benötige  
Du musst ja auf den Server den du hast einen Login haben, sonst würd das ja nicht viel bringen  Dann hättest du da einen Rechner stehen, den du garnicht nutzen kannst 
Nunja ich denke mir mal das du diesen Server nur als FTP Server nutzst oder ? Trotzdem schätze ich mal das du einen Login hast. Also Lade dir die kostenlose Version von SSH runter (Ich gehe mal davon aus das dein Betriebssystem Windows ist) Programm
Ich denke der Rest mit dem Login und Connecten erklärt sich von selbst, ansonsten fragen ^^
Wenn das soweit geklappt hat, kannst du dir die TS2 Sachen bei TS im Internet runterladen (per wget oder mit ftp wieder hochladen) und danach alles fein säuberlich installieren/kompilieren ;-) Danach dürfte dem TS2 Server nichts mehr im Wege stehen 
Gruss


----------



## Flex (22. April 2006)

Ganz nützlich ist auch ein solches Tutorial..
http://www.teamspeak-einstieg.de/index.php?module=Pagesetter&func=viewpub&tid=2&pid=31

Da wird eigentlich alles sehr gut erklärt...

Ansonsten kann ich für SSH nur Putty empfehlen... Sehr schönes Ding


----------



## ZorroZ (22. April 2006)

Danke euch für die Hilfe, doch im habe mich schon bevor ich hier diesen Thread eröffnet habe über dieses Thema informiert. Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit SSH gemacht, das Problem ist nur, dass mein Server (Allinkl.com über KAS-Admin) SSH-Zugriffe erlaubt, ansonsten wäre dies kein Problem.

Also falls es Lösungen gibt ohne irgendwelche SSH-Verbindungen, dann bin ich sehr interessiert, anders geht es aber nicht.

@DonMarkeZ: Hehe, wie du das so geschrieben hast klingt sehr einfach, leider ist es für mich nicht möglich deine Gedanken nachzuvollziehen. Ja: Ich habe Login-Daten meines Server-Hosters, betreibe meinen Server aber ausschliesslich als FTP/HTTP-Server. Ich stelle mir SSH so vor, dass es als Gegenstück zum Client von SSH, auch eine Art Server gibt. Da ich aber keine Daten des notwendigen Servers kenne, kann ich mich auch mit Putty oder irgendwelchen SSH-Tools nicht einloggen. Oder sehe ich etwas falsch?


----------



## NomadSoul (22. April 2006)

Sagmal hast du dort nur Webspace?! all-inkl hat eigendlich nur Managed Server im Programm und dann installieren die dir auch TS2 wenn du es dort drauf haben möchtest.
Wenn du nur Webspace hast dann funktioniert das nicht!


----------



## Flex (22. April 2006)

ZorroZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe bereits Erfahrungen mit SSH gemacht, das Problem ist nur, dass mein Server (Allinkl.com über KAS-Admin) SSH-Zugriffe erlaubt, ansonsten wäre dies kein Problem.


Ja, das stimmt. allinkl bietet nur Managed Server an, von daher wirst du wohl oder übel bei deren Support anfragen müssen, ob sie dir das Paket installieren. Wenn du freundlich bist, lädst du es ihnen entpackt schonmal hoch und bittest es sie ins Runlevel zu tun, bzw. den Service zu starten.

Vielleicht haben die ja auch eine Idee, wie du den Service ohne SSH Zugriff administrieren kannst 

Für den Rest gibt es ein angenehmes Webinterface von TeamSpeak... Die Passwörter müssen sie dir aber auch noch geben, die werden mit:

```
./teamspeak-server_startscript passwords
```
ausgegeben.


----------

